
Yale psychologists have built a mathematical model for selfishness - SimplyUseless
http://qz.com/601634/yale-psychologists-have-built-a-mathematical-model-for-selfishness/
======
Kinnard
I wonder how this stands up against E. O. Wilson's work on sociobiology.

